# totalité des mails sur "mail" ?



## GLAUTTI (23 Novembre 2011)

Je viens d'acquerir un ipad2 > c est génial.
Mais sur mail, j'ai acces à seulement mes 200 derniers mails; es t il possible d'avoir acces à la totalité de mes mails ? ou se trouve un tel parametrage ? (ma boite mail est .gmail.com)
merci d 'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Novembre 2011)

Tu vas dans "réglages > Mails-contacts-calendrier"
tu cliques sur "Mail > afficher" et là, le maxi possible est "1000 derniers messages"
Maintenat, je ne suis pas sur du résultat avec Gmail


----------

